# El microfono se escucha muy bajo



## MartinRRR (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola

Tengo un problema.

Hace unas semanas me compre un *microfono de mesa Genius*, andaba perfecto hasta hace un rato, les cuento que paso, yo el microfono *lo usaba por el MSN* *a 30cm mas o menos y se escuchaba perfecto*, hasta que hoy mientras hablaba por el MSN y probaba un juego que instale *se me trabo todo y tube que reiniciar la PC*, y cuando la inicie y volvi a entrar en el MSN y volvi a establecer la coneccion con el amigo que estaba hablando resulta que *para que se escuche bien como antes tengo que estar a 1 cm del microfono!*

Rarisimo, busque como solucionarlo y me dicen que me fije los controles de sonido de grabacion, cosa que esta todo al maximo, y yo no tengo la opcion "Mic Boost" para potenciar el microfono.

Igual tendriam que andar sin necesidad de potenciarlo.

La verdad es un misterio

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## jesust (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola MartinRRR  :

Quizas debes desactivar entrada de linea y dejar solo marcado microfono.
Los volumenes maestros a maximo.
Y por ultimo desinstala e instala de nuevo el controlador de sonido.
A ver si asi hay suerte.
Saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola

Los controles de sonido estan asi:






Y no tengo el CD asi que mejor no lo desinstalo.

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2010)

en ninguna ocasión me sucedio algo similar, pero te propongo que sin desintalar nada, revises primero todos los controles de aonido, no silencies ninguno (es decir pon todas las entradas disonibles en un nivel medio de sonido, sin silenciar nada)

luego vas probando.

si tenes otro microfono de alta impedancia para pc puedes probar, si sigue sonando bajo ya no es el micro.

Si todos los controles de volumen y sonido estan altos, y sigue sonando bajo, seguro se rompió alguna etapa preamplificadora de la placa de sonido...

si vas a comprar una placa nueva te recomiendo las del tipo soundblaster de 24bits a 32bits...no son caras, tienen muy buen sonido, y tienen entrada stereo y 3 salidas stereo...de muy buena calidad.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2010)

MartinRRR dijo:


> .....Y no tengo el CD asi que mejor no lo desinstalo.....


Busca los drivers en internet

En la imagen (Parte superior) aparecen 4 "potenciómetros", pero en la parte inferior parece que los potenciómetros no están habilitados, están como esfumados y no aparece la perilla de ajuste, como si no tuviera control de volumen de micrófono.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 22, 2010)

yo ayer tuve ese mismo problema en casa de una amiga, que me llamo para que lo solucione.

el programa al parecer es asi, es el mismo programa y tiene los mismos porblemas.

yo hice todo lo que pude y quedo funcionanado basicamente bien, pero las entradas de lineas y micro no funcionaron jamás--

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2010)

Seee...ese panel de control de Realtek es medio como inentendible!

En la PC de mi hijo, no le dí bola a ese panel y lo manejé desde el control de Windows, que es medio enredado pero te deja tocar todo. Hacer doble click en el parlantito del área de notificación, y desde opciones se puede seleccionar si quieren ver y modificar los canales de entrada o de salida (y por defecto muestra estos últimos).


----------



## unleased! (Ene 22, 2010)

Bajate los drivers de realtek, después click derecho sobre el icono de "mi pc" y dale a administrar...
vas a la seccíon de administracion de dispositivos y desinstalas la tarjeta de sonido.

vuelves a reinstalar los drivers, reinicias el ordenador y listo.



ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...ese panel de control de Realtek es medio como inentendible!


pues es una placa de sonido bastante corrientucha con las opciones básicas de sonido. ve a una un poco buena y ya verás si encuentras controles!


----------



## MartinRRR (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola, el control de volumen de windows esta asi, esta bien?






Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2010)

Quitá el "tilde" a Volumen CD, Volumen Linea y Mezcla Estéreo y luego prueba.


----------

